# Deus Ex



## BRN (Aug 11, 2011)

So I'm incredibly interested in _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_ because I fell in love with _Invisible War_. I'm wondering if anyone else has purchased or played it yet, and what they thought.

For those not in the know:
[yt]i6JTvzrpBy0[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2011)

I actually have Invisible War, but I haven't played it yet (I blame the fact that Steam sells massive packs for cheap that I feel like I must buy).

So, yea, I guess I'll try that.


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I actually have Invisible War, but I haven't played it yet (I blame the fact that Steam sells massive packs for cheap that I feel like I must buy).
> 
> So, yea, I guess I'll try that.



My favourite thing about _Invisible War_ is that the storyline is up to you. You could start work on infiltrating a criminal organisation... or you could murder everything you like. There weren't specific plot routes to follow, and the choices you made could change the politics of the game. Not to mention each part of the game could be approached however you liked, and the way you could modify your character allowed you to focus on your own favourite methods of action.

It really was ahead of its time. Seeing it on Steam made me =D.

ED: Fuck it. Listening to the soundtrack made me crave the game, and I caved in and preordered it. Now there's a hole in my paycheck and HDD. Isn't yet released, though.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 11, 2011)

I certainly wasn't expecting to see someone talking up Invisible War in this thread. My mind has been blown.

The original Deus Ex was remarkable for both its setting and the huge array of options it presented to the player. There aren't many games that have been so ambitious while also managing to be halfway playable. Given the awesome variety of ways one could screw up a Deus Ex sequel, I'm personally waiting for the reviews on Human Revolution.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2011)

Really? You loved Invisible War? That's what people felt killed the series. It's surprising that there's a new game in the pipe at all, much less being released. That said, I haven't played it, but from what I hear it's plagued by bugs, console-related controls propping up in the PC version and generally wasn't as good as the first game.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't have a lot of high hopes for the original Deus Ex, and the fact that it was actually a pretty good game surprised me. So I'm pretty interested in checking out Human Revolution myself.


----------



## shaaaark (Aug 11, 2011)

Found out if you pre-order it from Gamestop on PC, you get the first two games for as a bonus for free.


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Really? You loved Invisible War? That's what people felt killed the series. It's surprising that there's a new game in the pipe at all, much less being released. That said, I haven't played it, but from what I hear it's plagued by bugs, console-related controls propping up in the PC version and generally wasn't as good as the first game.



I really did. I'll admit I never played its prequel; but once I was about halfway through the game I realised that I was projecting my own beliefs and morality onto Alex. The deduction that it was my own personality that was shaping the game was quite powerful.

A review I've seen from an impartial source [Gamesmaster] that I've followed for a long time gave it an incredibly resounding yes, which is rare for the magazine. My own love for _Invisible War_ makes the Deus Ex series as a whole quite interesting, the trailer looks pretty slick, and I am an absolute sucker for soundtrack.


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2011)

I have high hopes for Human Revolution. It seems like the company tried to make something they'd be proud of.

I guess we'll see


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks pretty good apart from the unnecessary angstyness. I remember really enjoying Deus Ex years ago, hopefully they didn't turn it into some no-brainer Crysis clone.


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting live-action trailer that seems to show some of the moral conflicts. NSFW [for violence]


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

shaaaark said:


> Found out if you pre-order it from Gamestop on PC, you get the first two games for as a bonus for free.



That is a kick ass preorder bonus.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 11, 2011)

I got the first and second game off a bundle, and this past october (december?) they had a bundle sale with about 5 copies of the original.
I bought it. A purchase from my heart. I gave the gift of life itself.

Then I got Human Revolution preordered for about 28 dollars. Hell yes discounts. I don't think it's the AE though. I can do without.

If anything, PS3 orders need to give a re-release of the PS2 game. 
That was a great console port. But that's just a dream as it may not see another rerelease and remain as a collector's item.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> That is a kick ass preorder bonus.


Well, it's a grand total of $19.98 in value, which isn't too bad I guess. I already have the two of them, so I'm not chomping at the bit over it.


----------



## LordBorel (Aug 12, 2011)

Deus Ex isn't just about the huge story rife with conspiracy, or the immense amount of ways you can customize the game and make it unique, its also about the faffing about and doing retarded shit you aren't supposed to, IE getting Manderly stuck in the door and having a cutscene, shooting a kid in the forehead for mouthing off, killing a girls father in front of her then saying 'WHAT A SHAME'. You can't have a true Deus Ex game without ALL these things, and based on the leaked beta, it has all this and more. A respectable sequel. 
I will be getting this game as soon as money and equipment allow.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 12, 2011)

LordBorel said:


> Deus Ex isn't just about the huge story rife with conspiracy, or the immense amount of ways you can customize the game and make it unique, its also about the faffing about and doing retarded shit you aren't supposed to, IE getting Manderly stuck in the door and having a cutscene, shooting a kid in the forehead for mouthing off, killing a girls father in front of her then saying 'WHAT A SHAME'. You can't have a true Deus Ex game without ALL these things, and based on the leaked beta, it has all this and more. A respectable sequel.
> I will be getting this game as soon as money and equipment allow.



Christ. Those options.

MUST BUY DEUS EX NOW... if only I had money


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 12, 2011)

I loved Manderley's door. It was funny as shit to put immortal NPCs into the door.
Only once have I caused this to happen, but somehow I made the entire UNATCO HQ attack the basement cleaner bot. Laughed my ass off as they beat the tar out of it for half an hour, just every NPC in the building. Somehow even the NSF prisoners got out of the cells and joined in.


----------



## LordBorel (Aug 12, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> I loved Manderley's door. It was funny as shit to put immortal NPCs into the door.
> Only once have I caused this to happen, but somehow I made the entire UNATCO HQ attack the basement cleaner bot. Laughed my ass off as they beat the tar out of it for half an hour, just every NPC in the building. Somehow even the NSF prisoners got out of the cells and joined in.


The shenanigans of deus ex are as important to the game as the actual storyline. Without it, it doesn't feel like the real Deus Ex, where you can save the world and be a complete dick at the same time. 
And honestly, any game where you can backhand 2 prostitutes at once with your cybernetic arms is a first day buy.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 12, 2011)

LordBorel said:


> The shenanigans of deus ex are as important to the game as the actual storyline. Without it, it doesn't feel like the real Deus Ex, where you can save the world and be a complete dick at the same time.
> *And honestly, any game where you can backhand 2 prostitutes at once with your cybernetic arms is a first day buy.*



And that is what made TimeSplitters awesome.

Well, that and Everything Is Better With Monkeys.

But yeah as soon as I'm out of my own personal recession I'm going to preorder Deus Ex and Skyrim.



Kesteh said:


> Only once have I caused this to happen, but somehow I made the entire  UNATCO HQ attack the basement cleaner bot. Laughed my ass off as they  beat the tar out of it for half an hour, just every NPC in the building.  Somehow even the NSF prisoners got out of the cells and joined  in.



TS equivalent was watching two bots go at each other... with a flamethrower and fire extinguisher. Also giving the bots no weapons in the first game and watching them all stand there clueless was epic too.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 12, 2011)

I can only hope they keep the preciously quotable deadpan dialogue from the first game.

"JC, it's a bomb."


----------



## BearlyBen (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't wait for this game either. It looks great!


----------



## LordBorel (Aug 12, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I can only hope they keep the preciously quotable deadpan dialogue from the first game.
> 
> "JC, it's a bomb."


I
NEVER
ASKED
FOR
THIS.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 12, 2011)

"Oh my god JC, a bomb!"
"A bomb!"


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2011)

LordBorel said:


> The shenanigans of deus ex are as important to the game as the actual storyline. Without it, it doesn't feel like the real Deus Ex, where you can save the world and be a complete dick at the same time.



[yt]pEWoVsF0MIo[/yt]


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Invisible War? Never heard of that game. Only Deus Ex games I know of are Deus Ex, and Deus Ex: Human Revolution. In fact, when I try to look it up on Wikipedia I just get a page with "Fanon Discontinuity filter is in effect."

Still, part of me can't wait to play Human Revolution. But, another part thinks I will wait about a year or so, just so all the bugs are worked out (Deus Ex had a good number on launch, and still does. Some of which are fun to exploit), and some decent mods come out. (Human Rev version of The Nameless Mod anyone?)


----------



## Mentova (Aug 12, 2011)

After never playing Deus Ex, I finally picked it up during the last steam sale. This game is awesome and I'm loving it. However, it can be hilariously unforgiving.


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> Interesting live-action trailer that seems to show some of the moral conflicts. NSFW [for violence]



Shit that was awesome

better watched on www.sarifindustries.com


----------



## Valence (Aug 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> After never playing Deus Ex, I finally picked it up during the last steam sale. This game is awesome and I'm loving it. However, it can be hilariously unforgiving.



The original?

It's a great game, and the storyline is even better.


----------



## LordBorel (Aug 12, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> Invisible War? Never heard of that game. Only Deus Ex games I know of are Deus Ex, and Deus Ex: Human Revolution. In fact, when I try to look it up on Wikipedia I just get a page with "Fanon Discontinuity filter is in effect."


Invisible War was the sequel, you play Alex something, you can be male or female, and the interface and game in general was dumbed down a whole load for console people. As a result, most Deus Ex fans are either ambivalent or loathe the game.


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2011)

Having just purchased the original Deus Ex alongside preordering Human Revolution, I guess I'll be finding out what all the fuss is about. :v


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 14, 2011)

That live-action trailer scared the shit out of me when I first saw it. I want this game sooooo bad, almost as much as I want to play Star Wars The Old Republic. 

I'm actually going to use it as an excuse to get a decent gaming computer, haha. The laptop I have can barely handle Minecraft


----------



## Bobskunk (Aug 16, 2011)

For all you nerds who love Deus Ex (and I know I'm one) you should check out Alpha Protocol too.


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> For all you nerds who love Deus Ex (and I know I'm one) you should check out Alpha Protocol too.


nopenopenopenope

 Futhermore... I apologise to everyone. Having starting playing the original Deus Ex I can see how every complaint was justified; Invisible War was incredibly less intelligent. A fun game to play, but hardly as complex as its prequel. Looking forward to getting through this [and damn, the combat is merciless]


----------



## Vibgyor (Aug 16, 2011)

I want this game so bad. I'm a huge fan of the first game. I was going to preorder Human Revolution with my birthday money, but I want to save my money for a decent gaming computer.

Should I preorder it or just wait until the price goes down? Fuck, I want this game. ;_;


----------



## Riley (Aug 16, 2011)

If I wasn't trying desperately to convince myself that the $63 I have in my bank account will be of any use for renting an apartment by this time next year, I'd have bought it already.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 16, 2011)

Keroro said:


> I want this game so bad. I'm a huge fan of the first game. I was going to preorder Human Revolution with my birthday money, but I want to save my money for a decent gaming computer.
> 
> Should I preorder it or just wait until the price goes down? Fuck, I want this game. ;_;



Try to see if you can snatch a % sale from greenman. http://www.greenmangaming.com/
I got DX:HR standard for less than 40 dollars because I got a double sale--- a "% off of X genre" and a mid-summer promo code.
You WILL get a Steam code from the site when it's out.


----------



## BRN (Aug 18, 2011)

This is extremely encouraging news.
Except for the vapid tf2 shit.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a myth, that every time someone says "Deus Ex", someone will buy it.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 22, 2011)

There's an excellent review of Human Revolution up now. Sounds like it is going to be an incredible game, although I'm unsure whether it will really meet the sky-high expectations. The game unlocks in Steam at the end of the day in the US.


----------



## LordBorel (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> There is a myth, that every time someone says "Deus Ex", someone will buy it.


Buy/re installs it, totally true.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2011)

LordBorel said:


> Buy/re installs it, totally true.


I know I started playing it again.


----------



## BRN (Aug 26, 2011)

So I've got about five hours playtime by now and, my god, the graphics are orgasmic, and the soundtrack's amazing. The scriptwriters really did a great job, too; there's emotional depth everywhere, especially when you meet Zeke.

Not to mention Hard mode is _hard <3_

I have further established that Jensen doesn't afraid of anything, and Pritchard is a dick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 26, 2011)

That purity first trailer almost made me jizz :V
But seriously, i demand a full length movie about Deus Ex


----------



## hades_warpig (Aug 26, 2011)

A full length Deus Ex movie would be amazing..

I've played about 2 hours of Human Revolution today. It's been a great game so far.  I was expecting as much after seeing the dev panel PAX East & recently reading a few reviews on it.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 26, 2011)

HEY SAND
Can I have yur fancy TF2 itums :3c
But I never got this game... But I think I do remember playing the first when I was kinda young (with my dad's help) and dying a looooooooot


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn. I thought this was going to be a Deus Ex as in Deus Ex Machina or Deus Ex Nihilo or Deus Ex something sort of thread. I am dissapointed that this is neither a literature thread nor a philosophy thread. :C


----------



## Waffles (Aug 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> Damn. I thought this was going to be a Deus Ex as in Deus Ex Machina or Deus Ex Nihilo or Deus Ex something sort of thread. I am dissapointed that this is neither a literature thread nor a philosophy thread. :C



Well it WAS in TFL.


----------



## Aden (Aug 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> Damn. I thought this was going to be a Deus Ex as in Deus Ex Machina or Deus Ex Nihilo or Deus Ex something sort of thread. I am dissapointed that this is neither a literature thread nor a philosophy thread. :C



The games do have good philosophy/sociology to ponder, that I can assure you


----------



## BRN (Aug 26, 2011)

One thing I've been continuously noticing is the shocking number of Final Fantasy references. Some are subtle, but naming a guy with a minigun for a left hand 'Barrett' is a joke.

And of references, most of the radio music seems to be old Deus Ex tracks, remixed.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 26, 2011)

SIX said:


> One thing I've been continuously noticing is the shocking number of Final Fantasy references. Some are subtle, but naming a guy with a minigun for a left hand 'Barrett' is a joke.



I wonder if this was in their contract with Square Enix.

 I really wish they had left out the boss fights, they go completely against the character of the game--heck, they are the only points where you are required to actually kill anyone.


----------



## Riley (Aug 27, 2011)

Whelp, 3 days after release, I've got it beat.  Be sure to watch all the way through the credits for two extra things.


----------



## BRN (Aug 27, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I really wish they had left out the boss fights, they go completely against the character of the game--heck, they are the only points where you are required to actually kill anyone.



This, really. It takes away from the feel of a complex plot, and not to mention my armoury and augmentations are geared to stealth; my most lethal weapon is a pistol.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 27, 2011)

There were actually "Boss fights" in the first game but you had options to ignore (caused glitches) or kill them. It didn't affect the story outcome though.
Navarre you had to exploit to sneak by, gunther you had to exploit derp ai to skip, and simons could be kited away.

The fights would have been ignored if the "side with UNATCO" storyline was completed and put into the game. Unfortunately it's a very small dialog with your brother (if edited in) that hints that it was cancelled as a concept.


----------



## BRN (Aug 27, 2011)

Just noticed on the main menu there's some small text that appears to read "Special message incoming; be ready 2200 29 August GMT". DLC?


----------



## Cain (Aug 27, 2011)

Time to get uTorrent started!

:V


----------



## Mentova (Aug 30, 2011)

I must've been the only one who didn't mind the boss fights at all. I had no trouble with them. I think the first one and last one were the only ones I died to and that was maybe once or twice. I also find it kind of stupid that people claim it was against the spirit of the first game or whatevs to have boss fights in it when the first game actually did have bosses. :V

Also the typhoon aug fucking _destroys_ the bosses if you want to cheese them.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I must've been the only one who didn't mind the boss fights at all. I had no trouble with them. I think the first one and last one were the only ones I died to and that was maybe once or twice. I also find it kind of stupid that people claim it was against the spirit of the first game or whatevs to have boss fights in it when the first game actually did have bosses. :V
> 
> Also the typhoon aug fucking _destroys_ the bosses if you want to cheese them.



Other way round for me, really. I had intense trouble with Barrett, less trouble with the second and none with the rest. It was my own lack of offensive equipment or augmentations that made it difficult, and experience taught me after the first boss. Now I pack an explosive revolver. 8)

 Just to note I finished my first playthrough last night. Gonna go for Foxiest and Pacifist in the second play.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> Other way round for me, really. I had intense trouble with Barrett, less trouble with the second and none with the rest. It was my own lack of offensive equipment or augmentations that made it difficult, and experience taught me after the first boss. Now I pack an explosive revolver. 8)
> 
> Just to note I finished my first playthrough last night. Gonna go for Foxiest and Pacifist in the second play.


I didn't have many offensive augs either for Barrett. At that point I had a mostly stealth/hacker build.

Also I love this game's soundtrack. So glad I got the augmented edition which came packed with it. I've been listening to it a lot.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> soundtrack



[yt]Y414Q7vVgYU[/yt]


On a serious note, yeah, me too. It's a shame there's only twelve songs to listen to, but Icarus is definitely my favourite.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> [yt]Y414Q7vVgYU[/yt]
> 
> 
> On a serious note, yeah, me too. It's a shame there's only twelve songs to listen to, but Icarus is definitely my favourite.


That made me laugh way harder than it should have. He dances just about as well as commander shepard. :V


----------



## Deriaz (Aug 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I must've been the only one who didn't mind the boss fights at all.



Somewhat the same here, though the first boss is all I've done so far. I'm doing a hacking/social character, so the boss fight caught me off-guard. He dies to 4 Frag mines, though, so whatever.

I don't mind the boss fights -- I just wish there were more options to them. Like, I just went through a facility with a turret in it. Couldn't they design a room with a turret or three and hackable computers that let me turn on the turrets for a limited amount of time to help defeat the boss? Or, like, a stealth option could be using something in the environment to lure him to a certain place, then drop a crate on his head with a lever. Or something. 

Derpy examples, I know, but all I could was, "These could be fleshed out a bit more. At the moment, they're just walls of damage I need to get by to proceed to the next part of the story." I don't mind it. Just, given everything I just went through, felt unfinished. A train of thought ("Wouldn't it be cool if Jensen had to. . .") that didn't get fully realized.

My two cents, at least. The game is absolutely amazing regardless. Deus Ex: Human Vending Machine Thrower is my game of the year so far.


----------



## kylr23 (Aug 30, 2011)

If any one got the retale verson *not from game stop* gets the game for free on Onlive if any one happens to have a spair promo code, could uhhh let me have,(not trying to beg) that would be nice how ever this game looks fun. 

>.>;


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 31, 2011)

kylr23 said:


> *retale verson*.
> *spair* promo code.



*NO*


----------



## kylr23 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok let me rephase that the physical verson of the game actuly comes with a code to get the game on Onlive, basicly a cloud gaming servace. *if you run it good enough on your pc then goodie.* If some one doesnt want to use the servace and willing to give a code fine how ever I can also wait till I get a j.o.b regardless, I have seen some pleople play the game, I does look fun if not very amusing.


----------



## BRN (Aug 31, 2011)

kylr23 said:


> Ok let me rephase that the physical verson of the game actuly comes with a code to get the game on Onlive, basicly a cloud gaming servace. *if you run it good enough on your pc then goodie.* If some one doesnt want to use the servace and willing to give a code fine how ever I can also wait till I get a j.o.b regardless, I have seen some pleople play the game, I does look fun if not very amusing.



Just because we're all furries doesn't really mean we're more inclined to give you free stuff than any random stranger on the street.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 2, 2011)

I have yet to play the game.

From what I've heard, though, my fears were somewhat founded. It's a very well built game, with solid mechanics, a decent storyline (if most characters were assholes), and it runs smoothly. However... it's not a _Deus Ex_ game, or if it is it's in an AU (Alternate Universe). Furthermore, while you can do non-lethal mook runs, you have to kill bosses and the like (though to be fair, "pacifist run" games are nigh non-existent these days). 

The story is not _bad_ (I actually have tracked the story, even without playing), but it leaves a bunch of gaping holes in the end (wherein one of the most plot-reasonable endings is "Jensen kills everything, _everything_") when lined up with the original, and a few things just don't make sense when you compare them to their analogue in later games. Iconic examples being the power of augmentations and the advancements present in the robots. The Illuminati also are no longer "cloak and dagger" / "behind the scenes" - Sarif has emails to his secretary to _stop responding to further inquiries by them into his industry_, and the outside sources such as the comics featuring a young Gunther Hermann are a step shy of hilariously overt.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2011)

[yt]whtNHRYJnrU[/yt]

Only thing I didn't get was doctorate.

By the way, before you judge Pritchard on being a huge prick, consider his occupation, then consider the world in which he lives.  Remember where you get most of your keycodes and passwords?  Notice that nobody in the entire company has read his "don't leave passwords around and lock your computers!!" policy email?  How easy it is in general with a few brain chips to just blow your way through any computer or keypad, even though he's got one of the few level 5 workstations in the game- far more than most people bother with but still defeatable?

Yeah.

Pritchard literally lives in IT hell.


----------

